# To use Gingerbread or not that is the question?



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Which are you running or plan on running until the GB OTA is reelased?*​
Gingerbread all the way 1546.88%Gotta have my custom Kernel so its Froyo1753.13%


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, now that I have released an updated version of GummyCharged for Froyo I have been asked multiple times whether or not I recommend one over the other.

I will do my best to give you list of what I know and believe...

*Gingerbread for the Charge plus and negatives*
+Extra bling - Screen off animation, Over-scroll glow
+Speed - The system feels very responsive even without the lagfix
+Netflix - You get Netflix compatibility 
+Gtalk2 - With P3's hack you can enable the new Gtalk (although this causes other audio issues and I don't recommend it)

-Kernel - Without kernel source we have not been able to make custom kernels (I know one is in the works but we have yet to see that run stable)
-Light sensors - The light sensors in the GB kernel are broken resulting in no auto-brightness and no hard-key lights
-Games - While most games work some games still don't work for GB such as Dungen Hunter 2
-Signal - I noticed while using GB that I seemed to drop my 3g/4g signal for no apparent reason. this didn't happen often but when it did it was frustrating
-Quirkiness - Overall I think the stability of the leak is still someone quirky, I know this is just an opinion but its just what I have observed.

*Froyo for the Charge plus and negatives*
+Kernel - with the kernel source we are able to get custom kernels with both lagfix and voodoo sound 
+Speed - With Lagfix enabled the overall speed of Froyo is still better than GB
+Stability - EE4 is rock solid stable

-Netflix - no Netflix  (ummm scratch that Netflix now works)

Really the look and feel across both GummyCharged GBE and FE are almost identical.. In fact you might have a hard time even noticing which one you are running.


----------



## drFUNK (Jul 5, 2011)

I've become addicted to Voodoo Sound, so I need my custom kernel. Other than that, GB is win. I love the smoothness and overall responsiveness. Netflix is also a huge plus.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in love with the screen off animation so gingerbread it is for me.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

After trying out the GB leak and then flashing back to froyo, I wont be flashing back to GB until the OTA comes out. Froyo with voodoo feels so much more responsive. Playing games like plants vs zombies, the difference is night and day. I think your right about the only real reason to use GB is for netflix.


----------



## watersrules (Jun 25, 2011)

good write-up.. do you see yourself putting more efforts going forward into the GB build vs your Froyo build?


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

IDK which will get more attention.. Either-way whatever I add to one I will most likely back-port to the other, just like I did in the last FE update.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

what is voodoo sound?


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> what is voodoo sound?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=806195

Trust me it really helps improve the overall sound quality of this phone significantly


----------



## porlo (Jul 4, 2011)

Having tried both back and forth, I found myself running FE 1.9, watching netflix from nexus one on my other hand, while waiting for the next GB leak.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goronok (Jun 23, 2011)

I was on GBE 1.5 for a few days and just flashed back to 1.9 FE. In my opinion, FE is the only way to go until a true GBE is out. The only thing i miss is your comb theme - any word on porting that over?


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well scratch the Netflix thing from Froyo cause its now working


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Goronok said:


> I was on GBE 1.5 for a few days and just flashed back to 1.9 FE. In my opinion, FE is the only way to go until a true GBE is out. The only thing i miss is your comb theme - any word on porting that over?


LOL no haven't even started working on it.. Maybe I will get motivated today but honestly I am just hanging to the kids today and enjoying that


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm....kejar what are you currently running? GBE or FE?

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzook (Jul 1, 2011)

GBE all the way! I see no reason to go back to froyo. No reboots, phone feels snappy, no signal problems here. Just waiting for ice cream sandwhich.....lol...jk.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

My lte speed on GB dropped 1/3 of what it was on ee4. I had to revert back.

Typed with my thumbs via Tapatalk


----------

